# aqua tech (walmart) modifications to 330



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

I was reading some stuff on the internet that the aqua tech 30-60 that comes with the aquarium "kits" are identical to the pengium 330s except it has a different top and no bio wheel.

I heard if you buy a biowheel and top you can basically have the same thing. Is this true or has anyone done it?

I got a 30-60 aqua tech that came with my 'kit' and intersted in making it into a better filter.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hmmm that sounds interesting ... I am not sure. BUT i do know this: If you want to go to walmart and tear open all of their equipments and test them before purchasing something you can. I use to work there a long time ago during High school to make some money... and they still have the smae procedures. I made them test a 10G tank that i bought there before becaseu the first one i purchased for my brother leaked so they had to fill it with water once takien out of the package and prove to me it was a good one for the 2nd one i purchsed :laugh:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

On the penguin 330 isn't there a slot for the bio wheel? Or does it have a platform that goes on top like the smaller penguins.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

it can be done, but it would cost about $36 each(not counting the media baskets), you can get a new 330 filter for less money from bigalsonline.com., but your right, they are basicly the same filter,everything is interchangeable.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

So do you think that adding a bio-wheel will make a noticeable difference?

Because the regent aqua tech 30-60 AND emperor 400 will be for my 55 gallon use only. I figure since i already have the aqua tech, i might "improve it".

But your right, i can just buy a penguin 330 for cheaper money. I was looking at marineland website and for the cost of 1) new top 2) bio wheels 3) bio wheel inserts or whatever 4) Shipping and handling, these costs will add up to costing more than its worth, lol.

If its not going to make too big of a difference, i will just leave it alone and not worry about it.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

i like the bio wheels a lot, but im not sure how much better they are.they claim to filter 10 more gallons of water (up to 70 gallons) vrs aqua tech's 60 gallons.

I replaced all my aquatech filters with pengiuns and still was able to sell my old filters for $10-$13 on ebay.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

can u buy the tubing seperatly? mines messy and has algae growing inside of it. Right now i have an ac200 and the walmart filter. should i buy another ac 200 or keep the walmart one?


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

ezlife said:


> I was reading some stuff on the internet that the aqua tech 30-60 that comes with the aquarium "kits" are identical to the pengium 330s except it has a different top and no bio wheel.
> 
> I heard if you buy a biowheel and top you can basically have the same thing. Is this true or has anyone done it?
> 
> I got a 30-60 aqua tech that came with my 'kit' and intersted in making it into a better filter.


 yup i did. im using the one from walmart and have the penguin for back up and or waitin for my lazy ass to buy the extra parts to get that one to work.

petsmart.com has it for under $20 (if i remember correctly) but its only worth it if you buy more stuff and do freeship for $50+ orders. i got the bio125 for my 18tgallon. it was like $17-$18 (i needed other stuff so it was worth it.

shoot i would just buy a bunch of those PowerFilters and sell em.


----------

